# Replacing bellows



## The Barbarian (Feb 29, 2020)

Found a non-working Minolta Auto Semi.    I got everything working, but the bellows were so brittle, they just crumbled.

Anyone have any ideas on the best way to replace them?


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 29, 2020)

I need to do the same thing on 4 of my old folders.

Found this as a helpful guide....    Camera Collecting and Restoration


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks.   That's what I was looking for.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 1, 2020)

That font on the logos is so great


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 1, 2020)

http://www.rolandandcaroline.co.uk/Making_Bellows_for_Isolette.pdf


----------



## FitEyes (May 8, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> That font on the logos is so great


Yes to all of the above. Often I'll start with an existing font at runic font generator and make alterations, adding or removing pieces, transforming it in some way.


----------



## Dany (May 11, 2020)

Bellows replacement has always been a problem for me.
I looked at tutorials showing how to make one but found the process too complicated.
I often replaced easely bellows of 6x9 cm format folding cameras by collecting them out of wrecks 
But when the format is less ordinary like for this Lancaster Instantograph that I am currently repairing...I am in trouble for finding a replacement one.


Before:



After:


----------



## compur (Dec 5, 2021)

In general, I think the German-made bellows have fared better over time than those from Japan. I just found an Ernemann folder that is nearly 100 years old and it is almost like new.


----------

